# 125 gallon upgrade!!



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently running a 90 gallon tank with
7 labs, 4 rustys, 4 cobalt blues, 4 acei. I am looking at upgrading to a 125 gallon long tank. I would like to add a couple more species to the new setup. I have been doing some research and have found people have had success with, Labeotropheus fuelleborni, labidochromis hongi.

I was think about adding red zebras, I don't plan on this being a breeding tank and have Synos to keep the fry under control. So I am not worried about the hybrid factor.

The ultimate goal is to have a nice color variety. While still having a controlled tank. Aggression to a "cichlid minimum".

Any thoughts or ideas are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like 5 species in a 72" tank and the labeotropheus would work. I'd up the numbers (females would be ideal) on your existing species to 5 or more.

I'd avoid the mix of cobalt and estherae (red zebras) as they may fight. I find I have survivor fry even with Synodontis in the tank, so keep a close watch.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> I like 5 species in a 72" tank and the labeotropheus would work. I'd up the numbers (females would be ideal) on your existing species to 5 or more.
> 
> I'd avoid the mix of cobalt and estherae (red zebras) as they may fight. I find I have survivor fry even with Synodontis in the tank, so keep a close watch.


I wondered if the cobalts and estherae would work. Even in a tank of that size you still think there would be issues? I am trying to add something red.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With the acei you have the blue covered. Do estherae instead of cobalts. But don't save fry.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> With the acei you have the blue covered. Do estherae instead of cobalts. But don't save fry.


I already own the cobalts, and my wife said I can't get rid of them haha. They are her favorite.

I am considering 
7 yellow labs 
4 acei 
4 cobalts
4 rustys 
4 estherae
4 fuelleborni


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cobalts, estherae are aggressive, I'd do 1m:4f. Fuelleborni are even more aggressive, I'd do 1m:7f.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes the Fuelleborni are aggressive. But the surprising aspect of the Fuelleborni aggression is that it's the females that are aggressive not the male. The only other really aggressive fish in my tank is the male White Top Hara.

The Fuelleborni are a great addition to the stock list, but you should have more than four as DJ recommended.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

I know this is a old thread but I figured its in addition to the conversation.

I just moved into my new house and am finally able to do the tank upgrade. I have been doing some research and am trying to weigh the pros and cons to my stock list above.

I unfortunately lost 2 fish to stress in the move so I love 1 yellow lab and 1 rusty.

Can cobalt's live with OB Peacocks in a well rocked tank.

I am thinking of skipping the Fuelleborni as I feel that will be to much aggression in the tank.

So I will have 3 rusty's. I know I should have more but I am thinking that I would prefer to remove the rusty's rather then add more
6 yellow labs
5 cobalts blues
5 Estherae 
4 acei

But I need a couple different options if you have any


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

OB Peacock should be okay.

It's a big tank, you can do more. Personally, I don't think the Fuelleborni or Zebras are that difficult, and have the full Mbuna personalty . But if you want a super mellow tank, you can go that way. You are getting kinda boring in the last group, all mostly solid colored fish, no bars or markings.

How about...

Fuelleborni with OB females.
Cobalt Zebras, skip the Red Zebras if you do not have them yet.
Yellow Labs
Acei
Rusties don't really hurt anything if you keep them.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

noki said:


> OB Peacock should be okay.
> 
> It's a big tank, you can do more. Personally, I don't think the Fuelleborni or Zebras are that difficult, and have the full Mbuna personalty . But if you want a super mellow tank, you can go that way. You are getting kinda boring in the last group, all mostly solid colored fish, no bars or markings.
> 
> ...


I have just read that the cobalt's will bully the tank so I was trying to avoid the Fuelleborni Cobalt mess. But I like the looks of the setup you have mentioned. Its tough cause there are so many options. I like the Demasoni also but I already have lots of blue. Any other suggestion to bring in color instead of the red zebras?

So something like 
6 yellow labs 
5 cobalts
5 acei
4 rusty's
1 Fulleborni
5 OB peacocks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you talking about 1m:4f of the OB peacocks?

I'd either do 1m:7f of the labeotropheus or leave them out entirely.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> Are you talking about 1m:4f of the OB peacocks?
> 
> I'd either do 1m:7f of the labeotropheus or leave them out entirely.


Yeah sorry should have made it more clear. 1-5 even for the OB

i love the color of the Fuelleborni and that's where i am having the issues. I am struggling to find something that matches that in color, as mentioned all my fish are solid colors its very boring.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> Are you talking about 1m:4f of the OB peacocks?
> 
> I'd either do 1m:7f of the labeotropheus or leave them out entirely.


Dj whats your thoughts on a sump vs canister filter.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like canisters...sumps are too noisy. I have in-tank backgrounds so I don't have to worry about equipment being on display.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> I like canisters...sumps are too noisy. I have in-tank backgrounds so I don't have to worry about equipment being on display.


Yeah I am really undecided. I am going to be building the tank into the wall. So everything will be behind the wall in the storage room. I have never done a sump before but like what it offers. I am like you though I prefer canisters. Did you create your background or purchase it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Purchased...I have them in 6 of my tanks.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> Purchased...I have them in 6 of my tanks.


Any recommendations on what to purchase? I have looked at the universal rocks backgrounds but they are 350 shipped.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are not inexpensive...I have no suggestions. Well I do but they cost more, not less.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> They are not inexpensive...I have no suggestions. Well I do but they cost more, not less.


Fair enough haha,

I am going to do a DIY background.

6 Yellow Labs
5 Acei
5 Cobalts
6 OB Peacocks

I'm am open to options on the 5th option. Was looking at Borleyi but I need something that fits with my stocking ideas and I was variety of color and don't want a solid color?

DJ thanks for all the help so far!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not mix cobalts and borleyi or any other hap. Maingano might be too much for the OB peacocks but that would be my pic.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> I would not mix cobalts and borleyi or any other hap. Maingano might be too much for the OB peacocks but that would be my pic.


Are the Cobalt's a really bad addition to my tank. Seems like nothing goes well with them??

Would it be better to remove the cobalt's and add any variation of Afra, Hongi, Hara, OB Peacocks???


----------

